# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!



## Anglerboard-Team (3. November 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*November: Dorsch

​*
*Der Novemberpreis für die erfolgreichen Dorschangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
* Quantum World Champion Nordic Jigger & Quantum Cabo *​









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im November hier in diesem Thread alle Dorsche melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Kalle79 (6. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Hallo liebe Mods!#h!!Hättet ihr den Dorsch nicht nächsten monat machen können??:c


----------



## Trout Hunter (9. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

sehr schönes set! ich werd mich in den nächsten 2 wochen mal auf die jagt machen!


----------



## leif88 (14. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

hier ein etwas grösserer von mir
sorry waren 70 cm und 6kilo schwer


----------



## crowe24 (15. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*












Dann wollen wir mal:


1x 43cm
1x 45cm


----------



## Allerangler (16. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



leif88 schrieb:


> hier ein etwas grösserer von mir
> 1m lang und 19 kilo schwer


 



|bigeyes hmmmm |kopfkrat


----------



## Karate (16. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

So, dann will ich mal den schönen Preis abräumen.
Den Küstendorsch habe ich beim Watangeln mit der Spinnrute erwischt. Er hatte eine Länge von 43 cm.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (16. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



leif88 schrieb:


> hier ein etwas grösserer von mir
> 1m lang und 19 kilo schwer


Also das mit den 19 Kilo will ich auch mal in Frage stellen (wenn er nicht grad ein paar Pilker verschluckt hat). Ich denke du meintest wohl eher 19 Pfund. Das wäre doch schon deutlich realistischer


----------



## Baschtii (17. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

der hat auch sicher keinen meter ^^
80cm sieht realistischer aus


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Oh man! Könnte man auch noch am 30 nov seine Fänge reinstellen? Wir fahr nämlich erst von 27-29 Nov!|wavey:


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (17. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Oh man! Könnte man auch noch am 30 nov seine Fänge reinstellen? Wir fahr nämlich erst von 27-29 Nov!|wavey:


Klar kannst du deine Fische auch noch am 30. Nov reinstellen. Solange das bis 23:59:59 Uhr passiert, geht das doch in Ordnung.




leif88 schrieb:


> hier ein etwas grösserer von mir
> sorry waren 70 cm und 6kilo schwer


Das ist doch schon glaubwürdiger. Auch wenn du mit der Längen- und Gewichtslotterie wohl kaum eine Chance haben wirst gewertet zu werden.


----------



## Allerangler (18. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> Also das mit den 19 Kilo will ich auch mal in Frage stellen (wenn er nicht grad ein paar Pilker verschluckt hat). Ich denke du meintest wohl eher 19 Pfund. Das wäre doch schon deutlich realistischer


 


Baschtii schrieb:


> der hat auch sicher keinen meter ^^
> 80cm sieht realistischer aus


 


|good: wollte ja nichts sagen , aber ein Versuch war es ja wert  und fast wäre es auch nicht aufgeflogen |rolleyes






leif88 schrieb:


> hier ein etwas grösserer von mir
> sorry waren 70 cm und 6kilo schwer


 


klingt schon besser , aber trotzdem Geiler Fisch #6 Nur leider fehlt auf dem Foto was |uhoh:


----------



## leif88 (18. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

ja leider hatte keins dabei wollte ihn euch trotzdem zeigen:m:m


----------



## Dorsch-Freak (19. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

soo meine letzte brandungsausbeute:vik:

große : 42, 40 , 45 48er waren das glaub ich


----------



## Baschtii (20. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

weil ihr alle da so ne panik schiebt, also ich habe im april die karpfenaktion gewonnen, eine super rolle!!! danke an alle 
egal aber ich hatte auch kein maßband dran    aber zum glück wurde er gewertet!!!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (20. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



Baschtii schrieb:


> weil ihr alle da so ne panik schiebt, also ich habe im april die karpfenaktion gewonnen, eine super rolle!!! danke an alle
> egal aber ich hatte auch kein maßband dran    aber zum glück wurde er gewertet!!!



Du bist aber vermutlich auch gleich mit dem tatsächlichen Maß rausgerückt und hast nicht so eine Längenlotterie veranstaltet. 
Ich finde ja auch, dass auch Fische gewertet werden dürfen ohne Maßband und Zeitung. Aber die Angaben sollten wenigstens glaubwürdig sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> Ich finde ja auch, dass auch Fische gewertet werden dürfen ohne Maßband und Zeitung.


 


Nöö finde Ich nicht. Ich denke sogar das "MAßBAND und ZEITUNG" auf dem Bild zu sehen sein sollten.


----------



## Baschtii (20. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> Du bist aber vermutlich auch gleich mit dem tatsächlichen Maß rausgerückt und hast nicht so eine Längenlotterie veranstaltet.
> Ich finde ja auch, dass auch Fische gewertet werden dürfen ohne Maßband und Zeitung. Aber die Angaben sollten wenigstens glaubwürdig sein.





stimmt.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Eigentlich wird hier doch alles gesagt,und dann sollten auch nur Fotos gewertet werden die diese Vorgaben erfüllen,das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Dorsch-Freak (20. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

jo bin auch der meinung das man die regeln einhalten sollte dazu sind sie ja da... hätte auch noch n paar größere dorsche aus diesem monat bloß halt ohne maßband


----------



## Barbara (21. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Hier ein schöner Dorsch aus der Nähe von Tromsø. Bisheriger Rekord von Emil (5 Jahre): 43 cm und 2,1 kg schwer! Habe nur das Loggbuch, dass ich für ihn schreibe als Zeugen, leider kein Massband, Zeitung oder ähnliches... Vielleicht gilt es trotzdem?


----------



## tyskviking (22. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Hei, hei

hier mein Novemberfisch.
Zum Glück ging das Wetter heute und es war nicht zu viel Wind wie in den letzten Tagen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## crowe24 (22. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Auch heute hat es wieder geklappt:

1x43 cm 
1x45 cm
1x47 cm

Die beiden kleinen von Belly, den Großen vom Ufer aus.
Damit wären wohl meine fünf voll !:vik:


----------



## mip (23. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen! Tyskviking wie groß ist dein Fische? Kanns net so recht erkennen. Ich werde am Wochende noch ordentlich Fischen und hoffe ich kann noch paar gute Fische ins Rennen schicken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*



Baschtii schrieb:


> weil ihr alle da so ne panik schiebt, also ich habe im april die karpfenaktion gewonnen, eine super rolle!!! danke an alle
> egal aber ich hatte auch kein maßband dran aber zum glück wurde er gewertet!!!


 

wieso wurde der Fisch gewertet???????????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Stühmper (24. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Nabends ,

bin vom 27-29.11. auf der Ms Seho on Tour....schätze wie 

der *Fishcatcher99 *auch , dann machen Wir das klar....

Außerdem haben die Mitfahrer eh schon gewonnen :q....

einer |kopfkrat von der Angelwoche fährt auch mit....zwecks 

Bericht......ups wer das wohl ist 

Ich mache auch noch mit...da könnt Ihr drauf wetten.....


Stühmper

Stühmper


----------



## M-V Angler (27. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Mein Dorsch (73 cm) habe ich vom Belly gefangen. Die 6 anderen schon filetierten waren 40-43 cm lang. Der Zollstock liegt auf der rechten Seite.

Bis dann


----------



## Calle-Sylt (29. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Heute auf der Ms Forelle mit Pilker gefagen 72cm groß


----------



## ebbe (30. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Hier ein Dorsch den ich am vergangenen Samstag vor Sassnitz gefangen hab! Leider wusste ich nicht von dieser Aktion hier und deshalb ist auch kein Zollstock oder eine Zeitung zu sehen! Sei`s drum! Der Kerl hatte bei guten 13 Pfund eine Länge von 85 cm. :vik:


----------



## mip (30. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

dann schick ich auch noch 2 ins rennen:
1x 44 und 1x 50 aus der Kieler Förde. 

http://img513.*ih.us/img513/4461/pict0021xv.jpg

Da der Blitz meiner Cam das Datum der Zeitung nicht erkennen lässt hab ich mal noch den aktuellen Blinker daneben gelegt.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen Teilnehmern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” November: Dorsch!!*

Die "Siegerlänge": 59,9 cm.
Gewonnen hat:
mip


----------

